# Resources > Professional Associations >  EIU HAPA 37th Annual Symposium, April 11-12, 2014 - Call for Proposals

## Paul Brewin

*Call for Proposals: Symposium 2014*
Eastern Illinois University's Historical Administration Program Association (EIU HAPA) invites your ideas and expertise for its 37th annual symposium, to be held April 11-12 in Charleston, Illinois. Consider joining keynote speaker Doug Reside, Digital Curator for the Performing Arts at New York Public Library, as we gather to discuss Digital Humanities and the ways museums, archives, and similar cultural institutions can combine new technologies with traditional methods to reach an increasingly "digitized" audience. EIU HAPA welcomes session, workshop, panel, and roundtable proposals through December 31, 2013. Applicants will be notiﬁed of proposal status in January.

For more information or to request a proposal form, contact Saige Jedele, HAPA Vice President, at saige.jedele@gmail.com or (810) 223-8448. You may also email a tentative program title, brief description, and the names and contact information of the proposer(s), moderator(s), or suggested presenter(s).

Complimentary symposium registration (including breakfast and lunch) for Saturday, April 12 will be provided for presenters, moderators, and panel participants.

----------

